# Temper Tantrums



## Suzie (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi,
I adopted a mixed cat 1 year ago. He was only 12 weeks old when we got him and he has grown into a beautiful young man. When he was little, he could not cuddle enough, now he never comes up by my husband or I unless we are sleeping. He just had a check up and is in excellent health, but his temperment has changed. He is also very stubborn and throws little temper tantrums when he does't get his way. He is the only animal in our house and there are only 2 adults in the house also. Do you think he might out grow this?
Thank you
Petey's mom


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

What kind of temper tantrums does he throw?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

:-( Sounds like he's growing up. Its one of the downfalls of adopting kittens. A cat's personality can change a lot between kittenhood and adulthood (are those even words?). It isn't likely that he will go back to being a cuddler, it was probably just a kitten thing.

As for the temper tantrums, that sounds interesting. It sounds like he may have an excess of energy...does he get enough play time with you?


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Has he been fixed? One of our kittens went through a "puberty" phase where he became unfriendly and even a bit aggressive. Once we got him fixed, he slowly regained the sweet temperment he had as a kitten. I don't know how common an experience that is, but if he hasn't been fixed, you should try it.

But what does he do during the temper tantrums? Tell us!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I think I see some of this in Rocket, and he's two years old. I do hope he outgrows it. When he doesn't get his way, or doesn't get preferential treatment, he runs to either the cat tree or to a carpet-covered cat cave and claws the heck out of it -- apparently a physical way of releasing his frustration. Kind of like a tantrum, I suppose.


----------

